# Neve 1073 Preamp & EQ Plug-In



## Baron Greuner (Mar 4, 2016)

Edit


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 4, 2016)

If you watch the Jake Jackson mixing videos, he uses the EQ on almost everything. I started doing that as well, and I really like it. I use it on anything that has interest in the midrange, that's where I think it's best.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2016)

UAD Neve is very good on just about everything Baron. For $99 its a steal. 
For vocals add a nice compressor like a UAD 1176/LA2A/Tube Tech to taste and your in business.

API is a nice alternative for Drums and Guitars (I use the Kush Sly Fi Axis).


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 4, 2016)

I received an email that shows that for $99, but on their website it shows $249. That's a big difference.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 4, 2016)

edit


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Mar 4, 2016)

Demo the slate 1073 emulation while your at it. It sounds incredible. In a blind test I actually preferred it to the real deal.. VMR comes with a bunch of other awesome emulations which make it a real steal at $199. Pretty much the only EQ and compression plugins I use these days.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 4, 2016)

I did click through that way. Same issue with the Fairchild collection.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 4, 2016)

edit


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 4, 2016)

edit


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2016)

Somethings happened at UA the last couple months and I don't like the vibe. Hope they wake up.



Baron Greuner said:


> Just contacted them. Highly misleading link unfortunately. It's a legacy offer to people that already have a version of it. So I'll forget that one.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 4, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> If you watch the Jake Jackson mixing videos, he uses the EQ on almost everything.



Not trying to be a stickler but actually on his video course Jake uses the UAD 'Legacy' version of the 1073. Not the one currently on offer from UAD for this special price. The new one also has a preamp that uses the UAD audio interface hardware. But I'm sure this one would work just fine for your purposes. After all sometimes an SM57 works better than a U47 for a specific instrument.

.

PS, nice to see you Aesthete!


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 7, 2016)

Jack Weaver said:


> Not trying to be a stickler but actually on his video course Jake uses the UAD 'Legacy' version of the 1073.


Sticklers are sometimes a good thing! I bought it all as a bundle, so I didn't differentiate between one or the other, sorry. Still, I love it.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 9, 2016)

I could have sworn Jake used the Neve 1081 in those vids...am I wrong?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe he mainly started out with the 1073 and then rotated over to the 1081 later for a little tighter Q control as the mix got more organized. 

.


----------

